# A Case of the Mondays



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

pro-Monday, anti-Wednesday content:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


>



Exactly! 

And every now and then you should throw in "I have a headache" or "My back hurts".


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Stupidity-focused vocational rehab:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

I can't help but think that, when we were kids, adulting was oversold.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------

